# What happens after you become an Acolyte?



## Simbelmyne (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm so excited I've got an Acolyte label by my name now!  Can anyone tell me what's next?  How long before I can post work/read and review others?  Any help is appreciated!!!


----------



## Black Dragon (Jul 23, 2011)

Now that you have reached the Acolyte rank, you can access the private Showcase forum.  That's where you can share your writing, and read the work of other members.

If for some reason you still don't have access, let me know.  Sometimes it takes up to an hour to access the Showcase after getting five posts.  That's because our system automatically upgrades access levels once every hour.


----------



## Joe the Gnarled (Jul 23, 2011)

Simbelmyne,

Here is the post on the ranking structure:
http://mythicscribes.com/forums/news-announcements/6-ranking-system.html
Thought you might be intersted.


----------



## Ravana (Jul 29, 2011)

No, I'm sorry: we can't tell you. The Greater Mysteries are reserved only for higher-level initiates. All we can tell you is that most of them can get you arrested in most jurisdictions of the industrialized world–never mind the initiations themselves.…


----------

